# Baltimore OIS party armed with firearm.



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

** (Disclaimer: This video content is intended for educational and informational purposes only) ** Baltimore, Maryland - On February 25, 2021 at approximately 9:22 p.m., officers assigned to the Inner Harbor Unit were flagged down by a civilian following a non-fatal shooting that had just occurred near the intersection of E. Pratt Street and Market Place. One officer rendered aid to the shooting victim, while the other officer quickly pursued the shooting suspect. Back up officers were summoned as a foot pursuit ensued. Officers encountered the suspect at a garage in the 600 Block of E. Lombard Street. The officers ordered the suspect to put his hands up, at which time, the suspect produced a handgun and attempted to fire the weapon. It is believed that the handgun misfired. At least two officers fired their weapons, striking the suspect. The suspect was transported to a local hospital and was pronounced deceased. The suspect has been identified as 35 year-old Benjamin Tyson of Baltimore, MD. The shooting victim from E. Pratt Street and Market Place, a 23 year-old male, was taken to a local hospital and is in stable condition. Donate to PoliceActivity: https://www.patreon.com/PoliceActivity Like us on Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/PoliceActivity Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/Police_Activity Timestamps: 0:00 - Bodycam: Officer Brown 0:29 - Bodycam: Officer Ayala-Lopez 0:51 - Bodycam: Officer Cucchiaro


----------

